# Box with "invisible" hinges



## Ciridae (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all, I was just wondering whether there was a way to make a simple wooden box, with a hinged lid, only thing is that i don't want to be able to see any part of the hinges at any point, I don't want to use anything like dovetail hinges because they can still be seen. Thanks, Ned


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ciridae said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering whether there was a way to make a simple wooden box, with a hinged lid, only thing is that i don't want to be able to see any part of the hinges at any point, I don't want to use anything like dovetail hinges because they can still be seen. Thanks, Ned


welcome to the site Ned

you can try a pivot hinge. What size lid are you talking.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Ciridae said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering whether there was a way to make a simple wooden box, with a hinged lid, only thing is that* i don't want to be able to see any part of the hinges at any point*, I don't want to use anything like dovetail hinges because they can still be seen. Thanks, Ned


How can that be? Something has to be seen when the box is open.



















.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> How can that be? Something has to be seen when the box is open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a pivot in the side of the lid if the lid sits 'inside' the box can have a pin go into the sides and it would always be concealed. 

It would have to be a spring loaded pin or the box assembled around the lid


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DaveTTC said:


> a pivot in the side of the lid if the lid sits 'inside' the box can have a pin go into the sides and it would always be concealed.
> 
> It would have to be a spring loaded pin or the box assembled around the lid


Both pins would have to be spring loaded. There would have to be a substantial gap to allow for rotational clearance. 

Reminds me of an alternate "pin" method for cabinet door hinges that I posted a while back...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/fast-easy-cheap-hinges-18300/


















.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

yeah that sort of thing, do you have any pics of ones that are just pin and insert only, I think that will be what our OP wants


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Just use nails as the pivot. 

If the lid of the box is inset, during the assembly process use nails or brazing rods between the inset lid and the sides. They make great pivots and people will ask where is the hinge.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rrich said:


> Just use nails as the pivot.
> 
> If the lid of the box is inset, during the assembly process use nails or brazing rods between the inset lid and the sides. They make great pivots and people will ask where is the hinge.


I did think that or dowel, nail should where less than timber dowel. depends on size of box and strength required. Hope OP comes back and gives us some feed back


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DaveTTC said:


> I did think that or dowel, nail should where less than timber dowel. depends on size of box and strength required. Hope OP comes back and gives us some feed back


Ned never said how big the box is, or overall design details.








 







.


----------

